# IOS/MAOC pics



## li'l frog (Apr 30, 2007)

These are from Orchid Inn display, two AOS awards, blue ribbons on the others, too. It's amazing what Sam can get into a basket.


----------



## toddybear (Apr 30, 2007)

They are all stunning but I really like the Double Gray X emersonii


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't wait to get my order from him. He told me last week it would probably have to wait until after Chicago.....maybe after this week in Texas. He thought he had watered some of my order just before I spoke to him. Oh well, more time in his care certainly cannot hurt! 

I love the pics. I too am becomming partial to emersonii hybrids and that one is really nice. 

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! That emersonii cross look so unreal! Very pretty indeed :drool: :drool:


----------

